# Ultimate burger



## Old Philosopher (Aug 8, 2010)

Last night, we decided to replicate a famous hamburger. Sorry, no pictures, but you can decide if it sounds good to you.

First step is to grill your favorite red meat patty (we chose venison), and a link of spicy Italian sausage. When they’re almost done, throw a slice of cheddar cheese on the patty, butterfly a couple of medium sized shrimp (20-30 count), and sauté them in garlic flavored butter. If you prefer your onion sautéed do it with the shrimp.

Slice the sausage link thinly lengthwise (at least 4 slices). Then build your burger on a toasted Kaiser bun.

From the bottom up:

Bun w/thin spread of mayo
Patty w/melted cheese
Slices of sausage
Thin sliced sweet onion rings (or sautéed onions)
Thin sliced tomato
Sautéed shrimp
Leaf lettuce 
Mayo on top bun

Enjoy!


----------



## Julie (Aug 8, 2010)

OP, 

I think you have my husband thinking about this.


----------



## kegmeister (Aug 17, 2010)

toasted Ciabatta bun - chewy, wont sog out or fall apart
guacamole- 100% avocado, garlic, lime, jalapeno, salt and pepper
Barbeque sauce loaded with porter- bitter beer compliments sweet BBQ well
pepper jack cheese, 2 slices- extra fat is essential
bround bison chuck- grind yourself, 30% fat is the key here
Chipotle Aioli.
caramelized onions- dont cheat by adding sugar, cook em low and slow
maple cured bacon- buy cheap bacon and brush with maple syrup, cook in oven

You will love this burger.


----------



## dagulskie (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi

I am new here in winemakingtalk, I just read your post and i love it. I also make burger but in different style.

Food Catering London


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Aug 23, 2010)

dagulskie said:


> Hi
> 
> I am new here in winemakingtalk, I just read your post and i love it. I also make burger but in different style.



Tell us more. Recipe?


----------



## Old Philosopher (Aug 23, 2010)

*Sad story*

There was a movie years ago called "Will Success Spoil Rock Hunter?"
The burger in the OP was sold in mom-n-pop restaurant for $6 originally. It got National attention. The price went up to $8. Soon he raised the price to $12. Six months later, he went broke, and sold the business. Greed has it's own reward sometimes.


----------



## non-grapenut (Aug 23, 2010)

How do you FIT this in your mouth? Hmmm.




Old Philosopher said:


> Last night, we decided to replicate a famous hamburger. Sorry, no pictures, but you can decide if it sounds good to you.
> 
> First step is to grill your favorite red meat patty (we chose venison), and a link of spicy Italian sausage. When they’re almost done, throw a slice of cheddar cheese on the patty, butterfly a couple of medium sized shrimp (20-30 count), and sauté them in garlic flavored butter. If you prefer your onion sautéed do it with the shrimp.
> 
> ...


----------

